# Asus M2NE SLi Deluxe - broken?



## jdkredsox (Jun 16, 2007)

I just set up my first build, an asus m2n-sli dexule motherboard with an AMD Athlon x2 6000+.  I hooked evething up: psu, floppy, ide hdd, ide disc drive, fans, etc... I plugged it in and I couldn't get it to start.  After a while, I tried holding in the power button and it started right up.  Anyway, I shut the power off so I could move it to where my monitor and peripherals were.  Now nothing works.  I plug it in and I can see the LED on the motherboard light up, but it will not turn on.  Could the motherboard be broken, or is it probably something else?  Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 16, 2007)

Double check your case connections to the board, Power switch-reset switch and so on and make sure all your risers are in the right place under the board.


----------



## pslee (Jun 16, 2007)

i have same mobo and processor. I had few problems also and this is the thread that people helped me with. http://www.computerforum.com/87093-please-help-me-my-new-computer-wouldnt-start.html


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 16, 2007)

I double checked all of the case connections and the standoffs.  I even tried to start the motherboard out of the case on the anti-static packaging.  I tried reseting the thing and even moved the jumpers around.  It still just won't start.  I tested with a different psu and had the same result, so I don't think there's anything wrong with it.  The light on the mobo does light up, though.  Does that indicate that it is working?  I should also clarify, that my system is beyond just not booting.  I press the power switch and nothing happens at all.  No fans, no lights, no noises.  Any other suggestions would be great.  Sorry I'm so clueless, this is my first build and it has me very frustrated.


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys.  I just had another thought.  If the computer turned on once, and now nothing works, could that suugest that something was blown, ie: a fuse? Anyway, thanks for everything and keep posting.  Any ideas would really help.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 16, 2007)

If it turns out once then nothings broken, its not like you have a blown fuse and the computer un-blows it. Check your power supply, or shorting, the case standoffs (the small lumps you put below the motherboard to prevent shorting) are there or not.


----------



## pslee (Jun 16, 2007)

well, i had a very similar case with you. I was really frustrated because it was my first build and the computer wouldn't start. I was at a situation where I would just rma all my parts, but I gave few more shots and it started working. Just look at my attached tread. I tried all sorts of things and you have same mobo and CPU as mine. there could be problem with memory, so please list all your parts to see if it is a compatibility issue.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 16, 2007)

If there was a compatiability issue then it would start,  but give off beepsor freeze at POST. Memory will not prevent it from starting, just preventing it from showing anything on the screen.


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 16, 2007)

pslee said:


> you have same mobo and CPU as mine.QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, we have a lot of the same parts.  My system:  Athlon x2 6000+, Asus M2N-Sli Deluxe, XFX 8600GT (OC) 256mb, 2gb (2x1gb) PC2-6400 G. Skill RAM, Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS, 80gb WD IDE HDD, 2 sony IDE DVD-RW, Lite-On CD-RW, Logisys 575W SLI psu, Apevia X-cruiser chassis.  I think that covers it all.  At this point I have tested all parts except for the CPU and the mobo.  If there is no chance that the CPU is at fault, I'll just RMA the mobo.  Like I said before, the only sign of life I can get out of this thing is the LED on the mobo, nothing else.  This leads me to think that it has to be defective.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 16, 2007)

Take the mobo outta the case and install everything back, but only use the basic parts, PSU, HDD, Video card, RAM, cooler, CPU. Then start. Make sure you dont start it on a metal surface or else say bye bye to your motherboard.


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 16, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Take the mobo outta the case and install everything back, but only use the basic parts, PSU, HDD, Video card, RAM, cooler, CPU. Then start. Make sure you dont start it on a metal surface or else say bye bye to your motherboard.



Already tried it.  I started the motherboard on it's anti-static packaging and had the same results: mobo LED and nothing else.  Do you think the motherboard could be broken if it's LED is lighting up?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 16, 2007)

My motherboard led lights up when I turn it on. It might not be broken at all. Did you start with the basic components? Try connecting the speaker on, any  beeps at all?


----------



## pslee (Jun 16, 2007)

just try one more thing. When my computer didn't even start, my mobo too, had the green light on. But at first, it didn't even budge when I pressed the power button. I thought there were problem with the case, mobo etc. I know how strenuous the situation is. After few installations back into the case, when I pressed the case power button for 4 seconds, the system powered up for like one second and goes down again. All fans worked, cpu fan worked, etc.  I was about to RMA the MOBO, but at last, I tried something different. someone said there could be a short circuit on the mobo by the steel of the case. That means the pins underneath the mobo touching the metal of the case or something that connects electricity. You told us that you tried to put insulator on the mobo and tried, but try it again mounting everything on putting non conductive material (rubber, etc, I put hard styloform) beneath the mobo. Make sure you have connected everything to right place. If you get that green light on mobo, it is good to give few more shots to the mobo.


----------



## pslee (Jun 16, 2007)

one more thing , don't screw the mobo too tight on the case. I put only 3 screw on the mobo. Be gentle with the screws! Good Luck


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 16, 2007)

If he took out the mobo and no dice, then I doubt the screws are the problem.


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 16, 2007)

I tried insulating it with a rubber pad.  Still no luck.  My concern is that If I RMA the mobo, I won't get the new part before the RMA time period is over for my CPU.  So my question now is: Is there any chance my processor is at fault?  (Remember, I have tested all components but the motherboard and Processor. Also, when I press the power button, nothing happens at all, even when I hold it down for a while)  Thanks for all of your help thus far.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## pslee (Jun 16, 2007)

if nothing works, RMA processor and mobo. I also didn't want all that wait. I live in new york city and sending it back to all the way to CA and ETC will take at least 2 weeks. and also you have to pay for the shipping. That was why I really really tried hard to get my machine to work. make sure all your components are on correct place and check the lines that is from the case to the mobo.


----------



## pslee (Jun 16, 2007)

some pics


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 16, 2007)

pslee said:


> make sure all your components are on correct place and check the lines that is from the case to the mobo.




On his very first post he said that it turned on, so I doubt he misplaced the power button connector. You will get the computer to start without the CPU or with a faulty CPU, but no video will come on. You can still try to take out the CPU and replace it, seeif that helps. Also, untighten the CPU a bit, onlypress the tab halfway down. Did you do also start out with the basic components as I have said in my previous posts?


----------



## pslee (Jun 16, 2007)

if you send me your email address, i will send you some picture of my system.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 16, 2007)

pslee said:


> if you send me your email address, i will send you some picture of my system.



PM him, don't post it. 

Make sure also that you did not get thermal paste on your motherboard or CPU, since thermal paste (most anyways) contain small elements of electricity-conducting silver. This can cause a short int he CPU/Mobo and maybe even cause it to short out. Look for liquidy white stuff as cheap paste and look for gummy gray for AS5


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 16, 2007)

I have the AS5 and there isn't any on the motherboard.  Good idea, though.  I never would have thought to look for that.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 17, 2007)

How about on the CPU Pins?


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 17, 2007)

The CPU pins are clean.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Did you start with the basic components? You have not responded to that question. Do as your first post sentence said. Take out the phirphels and hold the power button. the button may be sticky/broken. or touch the 2 power pins together with something metal.


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 18, 2007)

I tried it all again and still no luck.  I also checked the power button on the case and it started my old P4 motherboard just fine.  I think I'm just going to RMA the motherboard.  Do you think I should send back the CPU as well? I'm afraid if I don't, by the time I get the new board, I'll find that the CPU is defective and the RMA period for it will have ended by then.  Anyway, thanks for all the help.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes RMA both of them. just to make sure. but on some warranty terms you have to pay the return shippipng, restocking fee, and other fees


----------



## jdkredsox (Jun 18, 2007)

I sent both parts back today.  I hope to have the new ones in two weeks.  Thanks for all of your help guys.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well bump this thread when you get the parts! or start a new thread! We want to hear whats goin on =)


----------

